# Lynnhaven Report 08/01/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Awoke at 05:00. Groundhogs day all over again. Time for exercise and fishing. It's gonna' be a hot one today, but it's nice in the morning's. I decided to scope out a couple new spots back there today: 










Turns out it was a good idea. Things started a little slow, but when the tide started to rip through the narrow cuts, the fish came alive!! 










I could see 'em tailin' out of my casting range, but in the deep cuts, they were stacking up: 










It get's pretty spooky back there, specially when the water is murky and you're wading. I would hate to see the rouge Bull Shark sniffing me: Just in case: 










The bite was still going when my time was up: 










I saw a couple of yakkers back there, said Hi and continued fishing. Finished off the day with a nice one that was not happy aboard coming about the SS Skunk. It was another GREAT day! 










Take it easy folks, and say hey if you see me on the water!!! :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Lot's of Reds*

Let me also just say that no fish were harmed in the making of this post, or any other report I post. I use circle hooks and release all fish to grow up. 

Skunk.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Good to see you usinf circle hooks! Now we need to get you onto the artifical bite.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

ruthless said:


> Good to see you usinf circle hooks! Now we need to get you onto the artifical bite.


I'm open to it. PM me and we can meet up on the water. Show me a thing or two. I've had luck on Gulp shimp and Bass Assassins. 

Skunk.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> I'm open to it. PM me and we can meet up on the water. Show me a thing or two. I've had luck on Gulp shimp and Bass Assassins.
> 
> Skunk.


The force is strong in you Skunk.. , I have taught you well my young apprentice. Just don't give up "ALL" the "SECRET SPOTS"..PEACE OUT


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

NICE job Skunk... 

Nothing like success in a new spot. Makes you think you know what you're doing..


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

There's a good chance I'll be there tomorrow for a before work session and since the VB finest seem to be bird-dogging the sand bar for wading fishermen I think I'll avoid the chance of a fine and do the Yak thing. Low water at 0615, slack current at 0730 and incoming after that so I'll probably fish the outside bar until slack, then fish around the bridge until the incoming gets too narly and then it's off to work.

Maybe I'll see you out there and don't be offended because all my keeper Pups will be released to grease at home in the frying pan.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

jay b said:


> There's a good chance I'll be there tomorrow for a before work session and since the VB finest seem to be bird-dogging the sand bar for wading fishermen I think I'll avoid the chance of a fine and do the Yak thing. Low water at 0615, slack current at 0730 and incoming after that so I'll probably fish the outside bar until slack, then fish around the bridge until the incoming gets too narly and then it's off to work.
> 
> Maybe I'll see you out there and don't be offended because all my keeper Pups will be released to grease at home in the frying pan.


Hey J,

Don't worry about VBPD, wading is only prohibited around bridge. There are plenty of places in marsh to catch grease floppers. Be at boat ramp @ 6:00, Me & the Skunk will hook you up, but bring blindfold. .....PEACE OUT


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Skunkape,
Met you out there this am. Big Guy on Yellow Ride 135.

Looks like you did well. Croaker,spot and 1 undersized flounder for me. I am going to rig up an anchor today, I think that will help quite a bit.

I'll be out again tomorrow. :fishing:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

becoyote said:


> Hey Skunkape,
> Met you out there this am. Big Guy on Yellow Ride 135.
> 
> Looks like you did well. Croaker,spot and 1 undersized flounder for me. I am going to rig up an anchor today, I think that will help quite a bit.
> ...


We'll be meeting @ 06:00. Stop on by.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

becoyote said:


> Hey Skunkape,
> Met you out there this am. Big Guy on Yellow Ride 135.
> 
> Looks like you did well. Croaker,spot and 1 undersized flounder for me. I am going to rig up an anchor today, I think that will help quite a bit.
> ...


Hey Coyote,

Be there at 6:00 if possible, your welcome to hook up with us....literally..sp?...:fishing:


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome! I am new at this but trying hard. 

I will be bringing some finger mullet and 4"gulp baits. Anything else I should bring?

Brian





TugCapn said:


> Hey Coyote,
> 
> Be there at 6:00 if possible, your welcome to hook up with us....literally..sp?...:fishing:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

becoyote said:


> Awesome! I am new at this but trying hard.
> 
> I will be bringing some finger mullet and 4"gulp baits. Anything else I should bring?
> 
> Brian


1/2 oz egg sinkers, small barrel swivels, 3/0 circle hooks, and some leader (40#)ish for a fishfinder rig.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks for the invite Galen but I'm going to fish the outside of bridge while the current is still ebbing which is the same area I used to fish in waders. The area around the bridge is pretty decent at slack and the first of the incoming and after that I'll fish the inside back where you fellas go until I feel guilty enough to head to work. Hope to see you all out there and good luck if I don't.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Pertywerk 

your killing me. LOL


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

you guy's are killing me.

I have been down 5 or 6 time this year to fish with you guys and it allways lighting or the wind is blowing 40+ MPH last time down I thought I would get blown off the CBBT on the way across.

Jeff


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*Are you anchoring or drifting?*

SA when you are not wading are you drifting or anchored? I have always drifted and done well but always open to new tactics, Tahnks


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*Sorry for the spelling*

Catching fish is easy - spelling is hard.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Scuba Mike said:


> SA when you are not wading are you drifting or anchored? I have always drifted and done well but always open to new tactics.


Depends on a few factors: 
-Where you're fishing
-Direction and speed of the tide
-If the fish are giving you the finger  

I do all, wade, anchor and drift.


----------

